
Tesla and other EVs will be overtaken by hydrogen cars by 2030 - Corrado
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-evs-will-be-killed-by-hydrogen-cars-continental-executive/
======
jppope
I had to double check when this article was released... to my surprise it was
written in 2019.

I assumed it was from the early 2010s back when Toyota and Honda were pushing
the fuel cell tech... Mainly so they could work with the existing energy
(petroleum) industry to retrofit gas stations.

The good news is that it was all vaporware anyway. I think Honda's clarity was
going for $350K or something... who knows though maybe people will prefer
$350K to using a supercharger on trips ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
wglb
Unlikely. Hydrogen in this use is a pollution amplifier. Additionally it is
very dangerous to store and transport. A hydrogen fire has no color. Hydrogen
make metal brittle and likely to fracture.

